# Dwarf Emerald Rasboras



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

Never seen them but want them now. They are amazing looking for a nano fish. What were they priced at????


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have two of them and they are very peaceful and colorful. The weird part is they are so closely related to cpds they will breed with each other creating hybrids. They are very cool fish. I would jump on them as they are hard to find.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow, gorgous little fish. Definitely gonna' have to add to my "look for" list.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Not sure yet, heading to the store tomorrow anyway to pickup some mosquito rasboras. 

Omg they can cross with CPDs!? Any pics of the hybrids? Blue stripes with dots?


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have never seen pics of the hybrids but it is said that it happens all the time. What is weird is that like the cpd it is in the process of being renamed as it is a danio rather than a rasbora and are very closely related to cpds. That is why they are able to cross breed.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

So galaxy rasbora is wrong? It should be celestial pearl danio? People always use them interchangeably. I really want to see a hybrid... ugh, guess I'll just have to breed some myself.

My CPDs have been having tons of fry, but I'm having trouble keeping them alive, might have too much flow.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah Danio margaritatus is the scientific name and Celestial Pearl Danio is the correct common name. If you do get them and they breed with the cpds show me some pics please. 

I think for breeding the cpds just get like a 5 gallon tank setup with a bare bottom, a sponge filter, and some moss and just take out the parents after they lay the eggs. Thats how alot of people do it.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

they are gorgeous!


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

xenxes said:


> Not sure yet, heading to the store tomorrow anyway to pickup some mosquito rasboras.
> 
> Omg they can cross with CPDs!? Any pics of the hybrids? Blue stripes with dots?


I see a new project in your future!


----------



## nanobettaman (Sep 5, 2007)

They actually have been reassigned to the danio family already. Danio Erythromicron.

Apparently there were pictures floating around of the crossbreeds, but I've never been able to find them - the german website mentioned as the source seems to be defunct now.

I've heard the crossbreeds were kinda ugly, but I don't know if they were sterile or not. It could be an interesting experiment to breed them out and see what patterns/colors develop over a couple generations.

I'm curious as to what foods work best for Danios, as my CPDs don't have the vibrant orange on the fins, and my Dwarf Emerald Danios (DEDs) are strongly patterned, but dull in color as well. I'm planning on trying the BorneoWild food in a month or so, but I'm curious if anyone else is getting good color?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I have 3 CPDs in my 20L presently, going to throw 3 emeralds (danios) in there along with 3 mosquito rabsoras. Also have 4 CPDs in the 9g.

My CPDs are pretty colorful, these pics don't do them justice:


















Very healthy and active, I did lose 1 to dropsy for unknown reasons. I don't really feed.. sometimes I throw in flakes and they go after them (took about 2 weeks for them to realize it's food), they seem to eat my shrimp food (Ken's veggie sticks + calcium and other assorted sticks). But I have a large array of nematodes and copepods in each of the tanks also.

*Edit: found 2 more pics









Sleeping male









Female near feeding dish, love this one, the patterns almost look like hieroglyphics.

Looks like it'll definitely cross with the emerald, they look VERY similar.


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

Haha. When I had mine on my shrimp tank they would push the shrimp out of the way to eat kens veggie sticks. It must be good. Can't say I've tried it myself yet though. Lol


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

Admit it, you just like them for their Doraemon colors


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I didn't even think about that, now I must have them. Even if it means driving through a hurricane.


----------



## adroit (Aug 7, 2009)

i added six of these to my cherry shrimp tank, and within a month they demolished the cherry shrimp population. i had 100+ shrimps at the start, and now i can barely count to 12. add with caution to your sulawesi tank.

these guys are also super shy. i've barely seen them. they would all cram in the corner of the tank. i don't understand why since my tank is heavily planted.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Picked up 6. Looks just like different color cpds. Think they're too small to eat shrimp


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

xenxes said:


> I didn't even think about that, now I must have them. Even if it means driving through a hurricane.


LOL glad you made it through alright.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

One pic here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1991440&postcount=449

I'll try to get better ones later. They're so shy.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Gorgeous! what size tank is recommended?

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I love these little guys, I have had my group for near 3 years, act very much like the CPD's. 

The common name I see being associated with them now is CBD or Cross Banded Danio, I have a group of 8 in my flora, with some fry being raised in a 10g.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I kept a small shoal of these guys a few years ago. They are beautiful in pictures but good luck spotting them in the tank, because they're very shy fish. They won't come out readily unless they've been living in your tank for a long period of time without any big fish around.

Here's a short video I made when I was keeping them. It should give you an idea of how they interact. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nixR4fCPj2I&feature=g-upl

Never kept them with shrimp but they like to hunt so I'm sure they'll pick off baby shrimplets with ease if given the opportunity.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I've started to notice that, extremely shy, but are very fast and active substrate hunters when I'm not around, whereas my CPDs stick to midwater. Thx for the video.

Similar in almost everything to CPDs except color/pattern and behavior. Might have to take them out... if I can. Maybe I'll wait a few days and see if they can put a dent in the scud population.


----------



## nanobettaman (Sep 5, 2007)

I keep mine in with my CPDs, and they behave exactly the same and school/shoal together.

My CPDs and Emeralds will feed at the surface of the water now. It took a couple feedings, but now they head up when it's flake day, though they still hunt and peck at the substrate. They're also out and about in my tank at all times along the bottom, zipping over and under the plants. My big amano is a coward, so it's funny watching it freak out when confronted by a fish 1/2 or 1/3 its size.


----------



## nanobettaman (Sep 5, 2007)

xenxes said:


> Not sure yet, heading to the store tomorrow anyway to pickup some mosquito rasboras.
> 
> Omg they can cross with CPDs!? Any pics of the hybrids? Blue stripes with dots?


Here xenxes, I found a pic on another forum. The poster/photog? was mingaz84

The bottom pic is the crossbreed. It has the spots from the CPDs (but larger), small "eye" on the tail, and red coloring on the lower fins.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

xenxes said:


> I didn't even think about that, now I must have them. Even if it means driving through a hurricane.


Oh doraemon! You spur us to acts of recklessness!


----------



## SSS Fan (Jan 5, 2011)

I got a hybrid in my last batch of CPDs from my wholesaler. It sticks out like a sore thumb. I think I'll fish it out and put it with my Glow Light danios so it doesn't have the chance to breed.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

I want!


----------



## Smokeygrey (Feb 17, 2012)

I'll got about five Hybrids in with my groups of CPD's and Emeralds. They look like the one in the picture above. Very nice looking. But If you don't want Hybrids don't stock them together.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I have been keeping them both for quite a while. I have them both in a 10 gal. They have had hybrid & purebred spawns. I also have a bunch of them in the 58 community tank, but they don't do as well as in the 10. I think it's just too warm in the 58. It's usually 85 for the discus.

Tommy


----------

